# Silver 'external' screen cover by Foldstar ?



## Gixermark (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quickie ! 

Decided we have had enough of the internal screen cover so want an external one.

Found this company : Silver Products   who make a copy of the original 'Silver-Screen' cover.

Just wondered if anyone has used either of these and could give me an idea of what to go for.

The copy by the way is half the price of the original item !!!

Thanks


----------



## Boxerman (Sep 8, 2009)

I have genuine "Silver Screens", cost about £100 5 or 6 years ago. never had any problems with them except that they seem to shrink a bit if they haven't been used for a couple of months. They soon stretch back to size though when they've been fitted a couple of times. They've been put away wet on more than one occasion and this does not seem to have affected them in any way.
In short, I'm happy with mine and would buy from the same company again.

Frank


----------



## Gixermark (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheers Frank.

Having done some more leg work, I have ordered the cheaper type as they are actually made by the same company as Silver Screens ( the dad owns Silver Screens ) and use the same machine etc to make them.

General opinion is they are excellent value and very well made ......... We shall see ?????????


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 9, 2009)

Good choice, the cheaper ones are just as good. We have the Day view panel type, no problems.

Happy Camping


----------



## tan-all-over (Sep 11, 2009)

*Silver screens*

We have the real silver screens and yes they are very good. One thought though, being outside screens, if wild camping, we do not use them just in case there was a need to get away fast.........callers in the night !!! ya, it all depends on where you park. We rig something across the front seats if feel a little uneasy or not tooooo sure. Happy safe wild camping. regards chris


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gixermark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quickie !
> 
> ...



I got "Silver Screen" for my Hymer S700 on of the best things we have purchased,  Beware of imitations!


----------



## Gixermark (Sep 14, 2009)

Just a quick update folks :

Ours arrived today. All we can say is if you are looking for an external screen cover ........... you won't go wrong with the Silver Screen 'FoldStar' range!

Very well made, excellent value and look great too !

Go on, treat your selves !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOC (Sep 14, 2009)

I have internal silver screens for my 'van. They are excellent. I prefer internal screens instead of external in case I get any 'hassle'.  I can obviously drive off without getting out of the 'van. 

Len


----------



## starblazer (Sep 14, 2009)

as LOC said, internal screens are better if wilding but we have found that the externals are much better as far as condensation goes and when we were in Tours last winter when it was -10 be used both sets at the same time

bertie


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2009)

I just ordered a set for the Renault Master/Vauxhall Movano from Silver products. Came to £99 including postage and the "dayview" option. I'll let you know how they perform. 

It does seem a fair chunk of cash, but it will save curtains round the cab windows. I'm just having one curtain to separate the whole cab behind the drivers seats for quick day privacy and additional insulation.


----------

